# Need Dark Disciple, have Left Nut to sell



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok.. so where can I get this book without paying 100 bucks on Amazon.com??? I have Dark Apostle, and Dark Creed, which I can't read until I get Dark Disciple


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Let me take a look when I get home, My roomy gives me all his books when he is done with them and havent looked through them all. And you can keep you left nut.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah my wife thanks you good sir!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Amazon.com: Dark Disciple (Word Bearers) (9781844166077): Anthony Reynolds: Books

10 bucks

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CDYQ8wIwAA#

From 6.00 to 10.

Merry fucking christmas James, AM can say thank you later heh.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL! amazon or e-bay.....tend to be good deals  or black library's website...


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

haha well yes, see the problem is I am not so trusting of amazon.com and their sellers. Just before christmas I bought this book from WorldbooksUSA and was told I'd get it latest december 31st. That being said, I recieved no contact from them and what not until the day before it was due, saying they hoped I got it by then yadda yadda yadda... well I didn't. I lodged a complaint with amazon, I never got a refund and found out WORLDBOOKS USA is actually in the UK... fuckers... so forgive me if I'm a little hesitant, but thanks Larry I might try one more time!

@Witch King yeah BL site is good, but not when the book is not being published. I saw somewhere that the Omnibus is due out later down the road.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Use paypal to pay them, that way you can revoke the payment. I have never ever ever had an issue with a seller. I swear you have bad luck.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Can you please describe the left nut in further detail so I can decide whether or not the trade is worth it.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dark Creed is in the series? I didn't even know. I have both others though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

From what I heard, shriveled, small, and underused.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

actually larry it suffers from elefantitus (super engorged) and is rather blueish in colour. Hope that helps jasonbob LOL 
I think I'll just give Amazon a try again Larry found some decently priced copies for me so I can keep my nut on ice


----------

